
Can Google help me root my Android device or do I have to through the mfg? - OrgNet
The brand is LG but either way, I could not find an exploit for the unpopular phone that I own &quot;100%&quot;
======
dredmorbius
That's a damned good question.

I'll say that I've had an (apparently non-rootable) Android device, purchased
under the explicit understanding that it _would_ be rootable.

My interest and enthusiasm for the Android "ecosystem" has ... cooled
markedly.

I'm looking forward to what Purism, Pine, and/or ReMarkable come up with in
future.

------
dredmorbius
As a practical response:

1\. You're generally on your own.

2\. If you cannot find a root procedure on mainstream sites (e.g., LineageOS
or similar), almost certainly none is available.

3\. Return the device for a refund and check the compatibility lists _first_
next time. Or buy an advertised-open-boot device.

------
gaspoweredcat
generally this is a no (the exception kind of being pixel/nexus devices)
running non official roms and mods requires an unlocked bootloader which is
something only the manufacturer can provide, some devices like for example
huaweis mate 20 pro have no option for unlock/root at all (unless you already
got your bootloader unlock code before huawei closed the service)

that doesnt mean yours is impossible though, let me know the model and i may
be able to help

